
Mapping how the United States generates its electricity - edwinksl
https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/national/power-plants/
======
_archon_
An interesting set of images. What's the deal with solar in Massachusetts? The
state seems to have much higher density of solar than I would anticipate.

